# Mpfl reconstruction w/ tibial osteotomy (fulkerson procedure)



## njj2004 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm trying to code a surgery for a MPFL reconstruction with tibial tubercle osteotomy. I think I have the codes but are unsure. I think it should be 29999 w/ 27418. can anyone help?


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 25, 2010)

njj2004 said:


> I'm trying to code a surgery for a MPFL reconstruction with tibial tubercle osteotomy. I think I have the codes but are unsure. I think it should be 29999 w/ 27418. can anyone help?



If MPFL ligament reconstruction was through arthroscope.. then yes and compare to 27422.


----------

